# My first one. Sort of



## Tclem (Mar 8, 2014)

Y second majestic jr but first fountain pen. Stabilized beb. Saving the hrb for a customer (tom) afraid to use it just yet



 



 I've got to get a camera. Wife's camera end up not working.

Reactions: Like 4 | EyeCandy! 2


----------



## Sprung (Mar 8, 2014)

Tony, that is NICE! Fantastic pen! Whoever ends up with it is going to be happy!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Tclem (Mar 8, 2014)

Thanks bud. It may be me being happy. Lol

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Sprung (Mar 8, 2014)

Tclem said:


> Thanks bud. It may be me being happy. Lol



If I were you, I'd keep it!

I'm planning to start making pens by the end of this year, and I'm sure that I'll have my share of ones I'll not be giving away or selling under any circumstances.


----------



## rdabpenman (Mar 8, 2014)

Great looking blank on that one Tony.
In the shine line it looks like some sanding rings in the finish?
Have you tried in increase your Depth of Field to get the whole subject in focus?

Les


----------



## Tclem (Mar 8, 2014)

rdabpenman said:


> Great looking blank on that one Tony.
> In the shine line it looks like some sanding rings in the finish?
> Have you tried in increase your Depth of Field to get the whole subject in focus?
> 
> Les


These are cell phone pics I've still got to get a camera and yes there are some sanding rings. I've had trouble with that. I sand across the pen after each grit and I check and double check and every now and then I get them. That's why this pen is staying with me as bad as IDE like to sell it. Guess I have no excuse except maybe I'm getting lazy sometimes and not triple checking


----------



## manbuckwal (Mar 8, 2014)

rdabpenman said:


> Great looking blank on that one Tony.
> In the shine line it looks like some sanding rings in the finish?
> Have you tried in increase your Depth of Field to get the whole subject in focus?
> 
> Les



Les, do you use a buffing wheel on your finish ?


----------



## manbuckwal (Mar 8, 2014)

Nicely done Tony ! That buckeye looks nice on that kit !!!


----------



## Tclem (Mar 9, 2014)

Thank you tom speaks of buffing wheel I've fly the tripoli white diamond and canuba wax set up coming this week

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## duncsuss (Mar 9, 2014)

Tclem said:


> ... yes there are some sanding rings. I've had trouble with that. I sand across the pen after each grit and I check and double check and every now and then I get them ...



To me it looks like these are in the finish (as opposed to under the finish). I've tried a couple of things to solve this, my current method is to use a polish (either Hut's Ultragloss or Plast-X automotive polish) on a clean piece of t-shirt cloth and polish by hand up & down the barrel (not rotating) for as long as necessary. I've done it off the lathe as well in those instances where I didn't notice the scratches till too late.

Aside from that (which I believe can be fixed even at this stage) the pen looks magnificent.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## SDB777 (Mar 9, 2014)

Give the MacGuire's PlastixPolish a try....

It is what I use. After applying four/five coats of medium CA, sand through the first four pretty colored MM pads, and then clean cloth with a 'dab' wipe it on and then crank up the speed to polish it.



Scott (almost perfect finish on the cheap) B

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Tclem (Mar 9, 2014)

I think all are right. I use plastiX and I told my wife it's as if I'm gettin the streaks when I'm finishing. So I backed off the wet sanding after my ca to see if that was it and used steal wool with the lathe off. I only get that about every fourth or fifth pen. Thanks guys


----------



## rdabpenman (Mar 9, 2014)

Tom


manbuckwal said:


> Les, do you use a buffing wheel on your finish ?



Tom,

I don't use a buffing wheel.
While running my lathe at 2000 RPM I buff with extra fine steel wool, clean with a Tack Cloth, apply Hut's Ultra Gloss and polish with a piece of lamb's Wool.
Works great for me.

Les

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Wildthings (Mar 10, 2014)

I use the MacGuire's PlastixPolish after dry sanding with 150 then wet sanding with 600 and then all 9 MM pads. Then the polish and finish with Renaissance Wax


----------

